# Smoked pork Posole (aka Pozole) w/ q-view



## lownslow (Sep 5, 2008)

This is my favorite way to use smoked pork so far. Smokey flavor really comes out in the broth.

I took some pork neck bones:



and browned them in a pan:



Then added carrots, onion, garlic and some mexican oregano to the pan and let them get a little soft and a little brown:



Add a good amount of water and simmer while you smoke. The longer the better, I think I had it bubbling for about 8 hours.

I like to have the butcher cut up my butts so I get more bark and they cook quicker. However you do your butts will work. When you are done smoking and go to wrap in foil add some of the pork broth, some onions and garlic.



After a they have their turn in the foil shread (sorry no shread pics
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ).



Strain the broth. Take some dried ancho or NM chiles (not powder!) and remove stems and seeds. Pour about a cup of hot broth over them and let them sit for 20 min. Toss in a blender and wirr them up then strain em.

To the broth add a bunch of canned homminy, the pulled pork with the juices from the foil, most of the chile sauce and simmer for 20 min. Serve with shreaded cheese, cilantro, minced onion, some of the red chile for those who want it hotter, dried oregano, lime wedges, chopped tomato, sour cream and tortillias. 



Insanely good, I swear. It also freezes great.


----------



## ronp (Sep 5, 2008)

Pasole is really big here. Made it once years ago.


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks really good! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pozole is one of our favorites especially with smoked pork.  It's insane comfort food.  It's so easy to make.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 5, 2008)

It may not be winter yet, but those pics struck a main artery my friend, posole is a wintertime fav in this house. Thanks for pics.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 5, 2008)

Mmmmm, one of my favorite dishes too!! lownslow, that looks wonderful!!


----------



## teeotee (Sep 5, 2008)

We've (the wife) made pesole with smoked pork, always tastes good. Another thing she does with smoked pork is a green chilli.... yummm.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesome.  This is truly one of the best soups you can eat.  Great job.


----------



## lownslow (Sep 6, 2008)

It's been a little cold here this last week and I got the need for some warm comfort food.  Glad to know there are other posole lovers here.


----------



## wileyman (Dec 21, 2013)

We are making some Posole tonight. My wife bought Pork Tenderloin instead of pork shoulder but it looks great and I will let you know how it tastes in about 60 minutes.


----------

